# Guppy Foods



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

Hello, what can I feed my guppies besides flakes. I heard bloodworms, but what about mosquito larvae. Mosquito seems kind of dangerous to me. And do you get it outside, if so couldn't they make guppies ill? Anyway what fruits and veggies can I feed my guppies as a sometimes treat? I don't want to overfeed them. Thanks!


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Guppies will eat flakes enthusiastically every day all their lives. I have thousands of them cranking out babies to feed my angels and cichlids. Any frozen brine shrimp, bloodworms, daphne, etc. will be relished happily. Feeding mosquitos is a great idea as long as you make sure they are all being eaten and not ending up buzzing around your house. Mosquitos make lousy pets. And no, they won't make your gupps sick. Truth is, even though I primarily am breeding gupps for food they are so attractive and easy I do enjoy them for their other qualities as well. I picked up some male "Endlers" today and I am going to try to make something new!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Gal...

Besides Tetramin Crisps, I feed flakes, dried tubifex worms, veggie wafers, dried blood worms, shrimp pellets and sometimes frozen brine shrimp. Guppies feed everywhere in the tank from top to bottom. They're not particular when it comes to feeding. I generally feed once, every other day or so and just what will be eaten in a couple of minutes. Aquatic fish don't get much food in the wild, so it's best to underfeed.

B


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It could be said live food will always carry some risk but in general mosquito larvae are quite a safe food.


----------

